# Brookies!



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

The problem with all the doom and gloom and coming extinction of 
Salvelinus fontinalis, why didn’t the fishing double in quality when they reduced the limit by 50%?

One would think they would be beaching themselves from over crowding if you reverse the mindset of the doomsayers.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

PunyTrout said:


> Does dynamite affect the flavor much?


There is a distance needed for maximum affect and limited bruising


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Now I thought the limit was when your creel wouldn't hold anymore fish.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Martin Looker said:


> Now I thought the limit was when your creel wouldn't hold anymore fish.


Creels are for amateurs. Stop using a creel and get yourself a 5 gallon bucket instead...


----------



## Jmohunts (Mar 3, 2013)

5 gallon pales dont drag thru the water very well. Rope works good, if you forget your creel.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Quig7557 said:


> I generally use a gill net, dynamite and occasionally trot lines, limits? What are those


I don't believe it. Gill nets and trot lines maybe, but dynamite, my source says no. I base that on info from an aging neighbor back when I was a kid, he was a WW 1 vet who was raised in northern Wisconsin. He claimed that you could successfully dynamite most fish but that trout were another matter, he said they quickly sink. FM


----------

